# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Can I Safely Knock These Out

## Sunliner

Hi, 
Maybe this isn't the correct sub-forum to post, but here goes anyway....can I safely remove the concrete between these brick columns (i.e cut with an angle grinder, then knock out) without compromising the structural integrity of the columns / roof? Cheers

----------


## Uncle Bob

I think so.
Welcome aboard btw  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Sunliner

cheers  :2thumbsup:

----------

